# 2004 e46 M3 Focal speaker help?



## flybigjet (Feb 20, 2004)

Greetings all- I'm working on an aftermarket stereo upgrade for my soon to be ordered 2004 M3 coupe (yeah, I know, cart, horse- but it's *fun*). 

I've searched, searched, and *searched* and can't seem to find a straight answer. So. Will Focal Ultima 165W's fit in the front door panels (stock locations) of a 2004 e46 M3 coupe? Focal spec's them at 165mm width and 78mm depth. I listened to them and the 136W's and thought the 165 sounded much better. 

The answers I've been able to find are 1)yes, 2)no, 3)yes, but you have to do minor modifications, and 4)no, you'd have to do major refabrication. Does anyone hav FACTUAL information? (i.e. not "well, I *heard* it would/wouldn't work", but have actually installed?). 

I want to keep everything as stock looking as possible and obviously don't want to start cutting into the metal behind the door panel. 

BTW, these are going to be driven by a JL Audio 500/5; still debating about putting an additional set of separates in the back for fill or just popping a 5 1/4" coaxial in the rear decks and disconnecting the side mounted speakers. 

Thanks for any help! R.


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

I've heard some horror stories about going aftermarket with audio on BMW's, especially putting in new headunits. Apparently, the stock headunits are very integrated with the car, steering wheel mounted controls, speed sensitive volume, etc. Also, the appearance of aftermarket headunits can look strange in the oddly shaped and located position of the stock headunit. Please post some info. once you make your product selections and particularly after you get the car and do the upgrade. I'd love to see some pictures of how it comes out.

I'm also considering a new M3 in the near future and will likely pass on the H/K option, putting the $695 the option would have cost into some new aftermarket gear so I'm very interested to see how your project turns out. Good luck.


----------

